# WWI German U-Boat Found



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2011)

WWI German U-boat found sunk off Netherlands – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

*WWI German U-boat found sunk off Netherlands*







_A German U-boat of the same era as this one, photographed in 1916, has been found off the coast of the Netherlands._

_March 16th, 2011_

Dutch researchers found the wreck of a World War I German submarine in 2009 but kept the discovery secret until this week, Radio Netherlands Worldwide reported.

The crew of the research ship HNLMS Snellius hoped they'd found a Dutch submarine that disappeared in 1940, but the vessel turned out to be much older. A brass plate indicated the sub was the German U-106, which sank during World War I, the radio report said.

The announcement of the discovery was delayed while German officials confirmed the sub's identity and sought out relatives of crew members, according to the radio report.

A Dutch navy spokesman told Radio Netherlands the U-boat would not be raised but would be designated a war memorial.

----------------------

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2011)

Saw this this morning. I wonder how many relatives of this crew are even alive?


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad they're designating it a war memorial.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2011)

Some more info:


> U-106 voer na eerste succesvolle missie op een mijn
> Duitse U-boot uit Eerste Wereldoorlog gevonden
> Terschelling - De Koninklijke Marine heeft ten noorden van Terschelling een onderzeeër gevonden die in 1917 tijdens haar eerste missie verging. De U-106 voer terug naar Duitsland na het torpederen van twee Britse oorlogsschepen voor de Franse kust. Een daarvan zonk en de ander raakte beschadigd.
> ,,De duikboot is op de terugweg waarschijnlijk op een mijn gelopen”, vertelt Robin Middel van de marine. ,,Het was destijds een splinternieuwe onderzeeboot, met een jonge bemanning en kapitein. Het laatste contact is met een escort geweest dat de onderzeeër door het mijnenveld zou leiden. Daarna is er niks meer van de duikboot vernomen.” Kapitänleutnant Hans Hufnagel was 32 toen zijn U-boot met 41 bemanningsleden met man en muis verging.
> ...


translation (by google, sorry):


> U-106 hit a mine after the first successful mission
> German U-boat from World War I found
> Terschelling - The Royal Navy has found a submarine north of Terschelling, which was wrecked in 1917 during her first mission. The U-106 sailed back to Germany after the attacking of two British warships off the French Coast. One of them sank and another was damaged.
> "The submarine probably hit a mine when returning," says Robin Means of the Navy. "It was then a brand new submarine, with a young crew and captain. The last contact with a submarine escort that was the mine field would result. Then there's nothing heard of the submarine. "Kapitänleutnant Hans Hufnagel was 32 when his U-boat with 41 crew members sank with all hands.
> ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2011)

That really is so cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool find! Good to see it is becoming a war memorial.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2011)

With all here, a very cool find and fitting end to the story.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Agreed, Aaron.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> With all here, a very cool find and fitting end to the story.


----------



## un-bot (Jul 2, 2011)

prehistoric era German U-boat found 







BikerBabe said:


> _A German U-boat of the same era as this one, photographed in 1916, has been found off the coast of the Netherlands._


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2011)

lol...nice one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## TheMustangRider (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting find.
I think is very appropriate that it will become a war memorial since the 100th anniversary of the start of the Great War is fast approaching.


----------

